

Caleb Wilde is a sixth-generation funeral director - kostyk
https://medium.com/matter/confessions-of-a-mortician-7a8c061bbda3

======
chaosfactor
This article makes reference to Terror Management Theory
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terror_management_theory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terror_management_theory))
and Ernest Becker's book The Denial of Death
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Denial_of_Death](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Denial_of_Death)).

